# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Baby monitor, kids monitor >  Baby monitors, iBaby Labs, Inc., San Jose, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - iBaby Labs, Inc.

Home page - ibabylabs.com/ibabycarem7

----------


## Airicist

iBaby Monitor M6

Published on Apr 6, 2015




> You are a first time parent. Or maybe you have a few kids. And a cat. And a plant. 
> 
> They all require your attention and love. You find yourself multitasking for the most part of your day. And sometimes you wish there was an extra set of hands. Or eyes. Someone to answer your questions. 
> 
> Meet iBaby Monitor M6, your new best friend disguised as a baby monitor. It is here to give you all that help you need. And most importantly, a peace of mind.
> 
> ABOUT iBABY MONITOR M6
> 
> iBaby Monitor M6 is capable of moving 360 degrees to give you a full coverage of your baby. It is connected to your smartphone or tablet and controlled with a simple swipe of your finger. You are now able to see your baby whenever you need. At home. At work. Anywhere in the world. The night vision feature helps you see your baby clearly day or night.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

iBaby Monitor M6S

Published on Sep 26, 2016




> What’s better than waking up to your little one’s sweet face? Being able to do it every morning. 
> 
> Keep an eye on your baby, day or night, with help from the iBaby Monitor M6S. 
> 
> With an exceptional 1080p resolution HD camera, two-way speakers, 360° pan, and 110° tilt, your baby will always be one tap away. 
> 
> The M6S allows you to track the temperature, humidity, and air quality, to ensure a healthy environment for your baby. The monitor’s night vision feature provides a sharp image throughout all hours of the night. 
> 
> All features of the iBaby Monitor M6S can be controlled from the touch of a finger, using the free iBaby Care App. With the app, you can easily adjust the camera view, set-up sound and motion alerts, and access the pre-loaded music library, where you may also add or record your own music. 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the iBaby Care M7

Published on Dec 4, 2017




> Introducing the newest iBaby monitor, the iBaby Care M7 the total baby care system. The iBaby Care M7 has incredible features that include 1080p HD video & audio, smart alerts and sensors, a never before seen built-in moonlight soother, feeding and diaper alerts, and a large variety of music, lullabies and stories.

----------


## Airicist

iBaby Care M7- A Total Baby Care System

Published on Dec 29, 2017




> Introducing the newest iBaby monitor, the iBaby Care M7 the total baby care system. More than just a monitor, the iBaby Care M7 is  a total care system that promotes early childhood education. The iBaby Care M7 has incredible features that include 1080p HD video & audio, smart alerts and sensors, a never before seen built-in moonlight soother, feeding and diaper alerts, and a large variety of music, lullabies and stories.
> 
> -1080p video resolution
> -Built-in Moonlight Soother
> -Dual band router support (2.4GHz and 5GHz)
> -TVOC air quality sensor
> -Diaper and Feeding Alerts

----------

